# Riferendosi all'Italia: "lei" o "essa"



## pink87

Salve a tutti,

mentre scrivevo mi sono imbattuto in questo piccolo dilemma...

Lei si riferisce a persone o animali
Essa a cose

Eppure, non so perché, ci vedo bene anche il lei...

Frase (stupida) d'esempio:

"la televisione ha sdoganato in Italia il conformismo, anche se so che, prima di lei, altre nazioni hanno subito la stessa sorte"

Vi pregherei di non concentrarvi sulla possibilità di esprimere il concetto in altra forma. E' solo una frase d'esempio. Mi interessa solo sapere se il "lei" è corretto oppure no.

Grazie mille!


----------



## MirkoG

Grammaticalmente scorretto, anche se di uso comune - esso/essa sono poco usati nel linguaggio parlato.


----------



## Landslide89

Concordo con MirkoG. Lei si dovrebbe usare solo per riferirsi a delle persone. Per parlare correttamente (in un servizio del telegiornale per esempio) sarebbe buona cosa omettere del tutto il pronome e dire La televisione ha sdoganato il conformismo in Italia anche se altre nazioni prima hanno subito la stessa sorte.


----------



## bearded

Dicendo ''prima di lei'', si personifica in certo modo l'Italia - cioè la si tratta linguisticamente come una persona. Secondo me si può fare.
''Prima di essa'' sarebbe corretto, ma suona orrendamente.


----------



## Landslide89

"Essa" si usa solo nei romanzi però in un contesto abbastanza formale come quello di un annuncio ufficiale io non userei nemmeno "lei".  Opterei piuttosto per una frase con una struttura diversa, come quella che ho scritto nel post n.3.


----------



## bearded

Landslide89 said:


> "Essa" si usa solo nei romanzi però in un contesto abbastanza formale come quello di un annuncio ufficiale io non userei nemmeno "lei".  Opterei piuttosto per una frase con una struttura diversa, come quella che ho scritto nel post n.3.


Sarei d'accordo, però l'interrogante chiede esplicitamente di ''non concentrarci su altra forma'': dunque...


----------



## Landslide89

Se si parla di un contesto di comunicazione orale può andare...In un tema o un saggio  io opterei per soluzioni alternative. Un saluto


----------



## pink87

Un ringraziamento a tutti per questa discussione da cui ho sicuramente tratto beneficio. Ad esempio non sapevo che "essa" non si potesse usare all'infuori del genere romanzo. Sto per l'appunto (tentando) di scrivere un saggio e alle volte, non volendo ripetere troppo spesso il nome proprio, mi affido proprio a questi pronomi


----------



## Landslide89

Lo dice anche il dizionario della Hoepli- Corriere della sera "Si dice o non si dice?".
Essa esiste ancora, ma viene utilizzato esclusivamente allo scritto e ricorre in saggi piuttosto datati o di registro particolarmente elevato (che trattano temi filosofico-religiosi ad esempio). In un saggio moderno io lo eviterei con tutte le mie forze (così come lui/lei). Buona fortuna! 

*ESSO, ESSA*

_Esso_, _essa_, pronomi di terza persona singolare per animali e cose, seppur presenti nelle regole grammaticali, sono oramai superati nell’uso. Diciamo pure _lui_, _lei_. E così nel plurale, anziché _essi_, _esse_, l’uso ci dà licenza di dire _loro_. È la stessa sorte toccata ai pronomi personali maschili e femminili: egli o lui.


----------



## pink87

Be', la fonte è indubbiamente autorevole. Però nell'intimo sento di non essere d'accordo... A me non piace questa corsa alla semplificazione estrema del linguaggio, a cui si richiede solo di essere comunicativo a discapito dell'espressività. Siamo gli eredi di una lingua bellissima e ricchissima di sfumature. Perché sfrondarla in modo così barbaro? E non sono d'accordo neanche con quanti dicono, o diranno, che il vecchio viene sostituito dal nuovo. Non ci credo. Non in questa epoca culturalmente decadente.

In amicizia!


----------



## Landslide89

Ovviamente tutto dipende dai contesti di comunicazione... Credo che il dizionario che ho citato sia stato pensato per la comunicazione orale..Certo, l'uso di questi pronomi oggi suona un po' "aulico"...Però dipende dall'argomento che si sta trattando...In bocca al lupo!


----------



## MirkoG

Landslide89 said:


> Concordo con MirkoG. Lei si dovrebbe usare solo per riferirsi a delle persone. Per parlare correttamente (in un servizio del telegiornale per esempio) sarebbe buona cosa omettere del tutto il pronome e dire La televisione ha sdoganato il conformismo in Italia anche se altre nazioni prima hanno subito la stessa sorte.



Sono d'accordo. La frase usata come esempio non è del tutto corretta strutturalmente: "prima di lei" così posto, sembra riferirsi alla televisione.


----------



## pink87

Ammetto che la frase d'esempio è un mezzo aborto; non mi sono impegnato a sufficienza... Mi interessava soprattutto ricreare un contesto in cui ci si dovesse riferire all'Italia con un pronome. E' così che mi è nato il dubbio. Mi son chiesto "Se ad esempio mi ostinassi a voler usare un pronome, senza rigirare la frase, quale dovrei usare?"

Poi sono arrivato in questo interessante forum.

Spero di imparare molto da voi!


----------



## dragonseven

Ritengo il pronome "lei" errato nella frase. Concordo sul fatto che il piú corretto "essa" sia sempre meno utilizzato nel parlato.
Personalmente nel parlato sostituirei --se fossi obbligato a mantenere la forma in OP-- il «pronome personale» con uno «dimostrativo»: "... prima di questa...".


----------



## Landslide89

dragonseven said:


> Ritengo il pronome "lei" errato nella frase. Concordo sul fatto che il piú corretto "essa" sia sempre meno utilizzato nel parlato.
> Personalmente nel parlato sostituirei --se fossi obbligato a mantenere la forma in OP-- il «pronome personale» con uno «dimostrativo»: "... prima di questa...".



Mi associo. Se proprio dobbiamo usare un pronome, molto  meglio un dimostrativo.
Altro esempio
Una buona gestione dei figli durante la* separazione* inizia sicuramente prima di *questa*.


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao a tutti. Ho sempre più l'impressione che vi sia un abisso fra il mio italiano e quello della maggior parte dei _foreros_.  È innegabile che i pronomi_ esso/essa essi/esse_ siano poco usati nella lingua parlata, ma arrivare a dire che si usano soltanto nei romanzi, mi sembra una bella forzatura. Li si possono trovare normalmente su giornali, riviste e articoli su Internet. Non trovo che il loro uso sia particolarmente aulico, cosa ben diversa sarebbe l'uso di _ella._... Credo anzi che il loro impiego abbondi in tutti i manuali e libretti d'istruzioni, per esempio. Chiedo scusa, ma non ce la faccio proprio a riferirmi ad una sedia e usare lei. 
D'altra parte, non esiste solo l'italiano neostandard, accanto ad esso, vi sono altre varietà della lingua, che possono essere impiegate a seconda del registro linguistico e dei gusti personali. Non vuole essere una polemica, ma ci tenevo ad esprimere il mio pensiero. Un saluto a tutti.


----------



## Landslide89

Sono stata approssimativa..Dicendo "romanzi" intendevo che si tratta di pronomi che si utilizzano oramai solo nell'italiano scritto e per testi di registro elevato (saggi, articoli di una certa importanza). Nessun italiano che non voglia apparire sopra le righe oggi direbbe "esso" o "essa" parlando (a parte alcuni giornalisti...  ). Il fatto che questi pronomi siano caduti in disuso nella comunicazione quotidiana non significa necessariamente che tutti debbano cadere nell'errore (orrore!) di usare i pronomi personali lui/lei. Si può benissimo parlare correttamente, senza sembrare dei libri stampati.


----------



## bearded

Landslide89 said:


> cadere nell'errore (orrore!) di usare i pronomi personali lui/lei


Io ho considerato possibile usare ''lei'' nella frase in questione, ma, come ho scritto al #4, ero ben consapevole di avere ''personificato'' la nazione.  Quindi spero mi verrà riconosciuto che non sono ''caduto nell'*o*rrore''.


----------



## ohbice

MirkoG said:


> La frase usata come esempio non è del tutto corretta strutturalmente: "prima di lei" così posto, sembra riferirsi alla televisione.


Quoto. Difficile ragionare su una frase così, col vincolo di non poterla cambiare.
p


----------



## bearded

MirkoG said:


> prima di lei" così posto, sembra riferirsi alla televisione.


A me non sembra, per due ragioni: grammaticalmente è più logico riferirlo all'ultimo nome femminile, e semanticamente ''prima di lei altre nazioni'' mi sembra inequivocabile.  La frase è inelegante (e comunque ''lei'' invece di ''essa'' sarebbe scorretto anche per la televisione), però in uno stile parlato o 'substandard' per me è accettabile.
In sostanza io concordo con Mirko al #2 ma non sull'ultima parte del #12.


----------



## ohbice

pink87 said:


> "la televisione ha sdoganato in Italia il conformismo, anche se so che, prima di lei, altre nazioni hanno subito la stessa sorte"


Ciao bearded man. Per come la racconti tu tendo a darti ragione, ma quando ho letto l'originale - forse perché "prima di lei" è un inciso tra virgole, il riferimento mi è parso immediatamente la televisione. Solo continuando la letura mi sono accorto che qualcosa non andava.
Ciao


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Per come la racconti tu


Faccio di tutto per raccontarla giusta.
Ciao, ohbice.


----------



## dragonseven

Concordo con Mirko e Ohbice sul fatto che il primo pensiero di quel "*lei*" ricada sul soggetto della frase precedente, ossia "*la televisione*". Credo che la stessa cosa valga anche nel caso in cui, al posto di "*lei*", ci fosse «*essa*».
Ragione per cui ritengo che il dimostrativo sia più consono, in quanto si contrappone ad "*altre* [nazioni]".
Quindi, "... prima di *questa*, *altre* nazioni hanno subíto...", oppure, "... prima di *questa* nazione, *altre* hanno subíto...", cosí che la frase sia inequivocabile.

Invece non sono d'accordo con Mirko al #2 quando afferma "anche se di uso comune", per me questo è falso.


----------



## maicol72

Secondo me Lei come nazione.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Dicendo ''prima di lei'', si personifica in certo modo l'Italia ... Secondo me si può fare.





maicol72 said:


> Secondo me Lei come nazione.


Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo, ma nella frase concreta in questione il pronome _lei _mi pare un po' inadeguato (oppure, diciamo, _esagerato _...).


----------

